# Umrichter für Schwingmagnete



## hmi222 (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo.
Hat schonmal jemand Umrichter "großer" Hersteller für
Applikationen mit Schwingmagneten (1~phasig)
eingesetzt? Wenn ja welche.
Würde gerne eine alternative zum REOVIP MFS168 haben!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Lupo (11 Mai 2011)

Interessant - ich hätte angenommen, dass REO der "große" Hersteller ist - jedenfalls wenn ich mir die Produkte der Anderen so ansehe.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Mai 2011)

Ich kenne noch Rhein-Nadel oder Grimm. Die Reo 6 sind uns alle Nase lang abgeraucht, die haben wir dann gegen ein italienisches Gerät getauscht. Mir will der Hersteller nicht mehr einfallen. Schade, die Geräte kann ich sehr empfehlen. Damit gab es ganz selten mal Ärger. Hab grade noch mal gegoogelt und dabei Geräte von "Püschel" gefunden (ZSG6). Die sehen so aus, als wären das die, die ich meine. Scheint so als würden die gelabelt.

Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand was...


----------



## rheumakay (12 Mai 2011)

moin,
wir haben etliche Geräte von RUG im Einsatz..funktionieren tadellos
schau mal unter 

http://www.r-u-g.de/index.php?option=com_prodref&Itemid=57&func=viewcategory&vcatid=78


----------



## Lupo (12 Mai 2011)

@Tigerente:
Püschel vertreibt die REO-Geräte unter eigenem Label - die Dinger sehen aber auch bis auf die Beschriftung identisch aus !

Wir haben sehr viele REO-Geräte im Einsatz und auch ein paar Exoten. Die Exoten sind nicht unbedingt das non-plus-ultra. Von den REO-Geräten sind mir bislang nur die "abgeraucht" unter denen ich ein Feuer angemacht habe ... wie können die abrauchen ?


----------



## Per (12 Mai 2011)

Schau doch mal hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=38227

Gruß Per


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 Mai 2011)

Die REO6 hatten keine Strombegrenzung. Da gab es wohl auch mal Bediener, die an dem Poti gespielt haben dürften...
Was letztendlich die Ursache war, konnte man nicht wirklich feststellen. Mit dem Tausch der Geräte war das Problem aber definitiv erledigt.

@Lupo: ist wohl schwer zu sagen, wer die Dinger baut und wer nur labelt... Ich kannte die jedenfalls so nicht von REO. Wie auch immer, die Geräte sind wirklich zu empfehlen!


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Mai 2011)

Ein Reovib ist mir noch keiner durchgebrannt, die Spulen am Antrieb können da mal schneller rauchen sofern die Strombegrenzung am Reo noch auf Werkseinstellung steht und er eine zu niedrige Frequenz dafür ausgibt (Programmfehler HMI/SPS...).


----------



## -V- (12 Mai 2011)

Wir haben schon Umrichter von Moeller an einpahsigen Schwingmagneten verwendet. Dazu wurde ein ein einphasiger FU verwendet. Am Abgang wurde der Schwingmagnet an U und W angeschlossen.


----------



## hmi222 (13 Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.

@-V-
Was für einen Typen hattet ihr da?
Haben die Magneten gehalten?
Filter am Ausgang verwendet ?
Wäre für diese Antworten Dankbar!


----------



## -V- (14 Mai 2011)

Der Magnet läuft bei uns im Betrieb seit Jahren ohne Probleme.
Im Ausgang haben wir keine Filter eingesetzt.


----------

